# 10 stone loss since Christmas!!!!



## lucy123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Now I wish that was just me!!

I wonder if you would all put your hands (or fingers) together to congratulate the WLG - who since Christmas have managed to lose a staggering 10 stone! 

Well done to all of us who contributed to this loss - lets keep it up!

Anyone wanting to join us feel free to do so - just have a read on the WLG threads and add your weight to to the Total Group loss thread each week.

Well done everyone - so proud of us all


----------



## FM001 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done everyone!  Sadly my weight has stalled but hope to be back on track soon and contribute to the group.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Will be nice to have  you back on board Toby - but remember we are all there for when you are stalling too!!


----------



## MargB (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done to you Lucy, you keep us all going and have made the WLG somewhere easy to use.


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you Margb - and your success since Christmas has inspired the rest of us too!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 16, 2011)

Well done to you all...............keep up the good work.........


----------



## macast (Mar 16, 2011)

yay!!!!   well done us!!!  

*jumps up and down with glee*

come and join us guys..... we are not saints.... we are normal people who lose some weight one week and don't the next and sometimes don't lose any weight for weeks .... but we are all supporting each other through the good times and bad times 

10 stones is a lot of weight to have lost by mid-March .... thanks Lucy and the rest of you WLG guys for all your encouragement xXx


----------



## FM001 (Mar 16, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Will be nice to have  you back on board Toby - but remember we are all there for when you are stalling too!!






Thanks lucy that's very kind.


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 16, 2011)

<Waves a big flag of support!>

Well done everyone.


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2011)

Wd

........


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw the title and thought it was just one person....  (must be last xmas, I thought)


----------



## alisonz (Mar 17, 2011)

Yayyyyy us. If I jump up and down with glee I'd need to hold down the babylons so I won't


----------

